# Folding Troubles on a 5870



## TIGR (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm trying to fold on my 5870s for the first time. Just downloaded and installed GPU3 on a fresh Windows 7 Ultimate x64 install. Tried with one 5870 to start and got the following:


```
--- Opening Log file [October 31 13:31:04 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Systray Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.30r2

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\FAH\GPU0
Arguments: -gpu 0 -forcegpu ati_r700 

[13:31:04] Gpu type=1 species=3.
[13:31:31] - Ask before connecting: No
[13:31:31] - User name: TIGR (Team 174132)
[13:31:31] - User ID: 32716DB17DC0927C
[13:31:31] - Machine ID: 2
[13:31:31] 
[13:31:31] Work directory not found. Creating...
[13:31:31] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[13:31:32] Initialization complete
[13:31:32] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[13:31:32] Cleaning up work directory
[13:31:32] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:31:32] Gpu type=1 species=3.
[13:31:32] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:31:33] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.102).
[13:31:33] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[13:31:33] Loaded queue successfully.
[13:31:33] Gpu type=1 species=3.
[13:31:34] + Closed connections
[13:31:34] 
[13:31:34] + Processing work unit
[13:31:34] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[13:31:34] Core not found.
[13:31:34] - Core is not present or corrupted.
[13:31:34] - Attempting to download new core...
[13:31:34] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[13:31:34] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[13:31:35] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[13:31:35] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[13:31:35] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[13:31:35] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[13:31:35] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[13:31:35] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[13:31:35] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[13:31:35] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[13:31:35] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[13:31:35] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[13:31:36] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[13:31:36] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[13:31:36] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[13:31:36] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[13:31:36] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[13:31:36] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[13:31:36] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[13:31:36] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[13:31:36] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[13:31:37] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[13:31:37] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[13:31:37] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[13:31:37] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[13:31:37] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[13:31:37] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[13:31:37] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[13:31:37] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[13:31:37] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[13:31:37] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[13:31:37] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[13:31:38] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[13:31:38] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[13:31:38] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[13:31:38] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[13:31:38] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[13:31:38] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[13:31:38] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[13:31:38] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[13:31:39] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[13:31:39] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[13:31:39] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[13:31:39] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[13:31:39] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[13:31:39] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[13:31:39] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[13:31:39] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[13:31:40] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[13:31:40] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[13:31:40] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[13:31:40] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[13:31:40] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[13:31:40] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[13:31:40] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[13:31:41] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[13:31:41] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[13:31:41] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[13:31:41] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[13:31:41] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[13:31:41] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[13:31:41] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[13:31:41] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[13:31:41] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[13:31:42] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[13:31:42] + 665600 bytes downloaded
[13:31:42] + 675840 bytes downloaded
[13:31:42] + 686080 bytes downloaded
[13:31:42] + 696320 bytes downloaded
[13:31:42] + 706560 bytes downloaded
[13:31:42] + 716800 bytes downloaded
[13:31:43] + 727040 bytes downloaded
[13:31:43] + 737280 bytes downloaded
[13:31:43] + 747520 bytes downloaded
[13:31:43] + 757760 bytes downloaded
[13:31:43] + 768000 bytes downloaded
[13:31:43] + 778240 bytes downloaded
[13:31:43] + 788480 bytes downloaded
[13:31:43] + 798720 bytes downloaded
[13:31:44] + 808960 bytes downloaded
[13:31:44] + 819200 bytes downloaded
[13:31:44] + 829440 bytes downloaded
[13:31:44] + 839680 bytes downloaded
[13:31:44] + 849920 bytes downloaded
[13:31:44] + 860160 bytes downloaded
[13:31:44] + 870400 bytes downloaded
[13:31:44] + 880640 bytes downloaded
[13:31:45] + 890880 bytes downloaded
[13:31:45] + 901120 bytes downloaded
[13:31:45] + 911360 bytes downloaded
[13:31:45] + 921600 bytes downloaded
[13:31:45] + 931840 bytes downloaded
[13:31:45] + 942080 bytes downloaded
[13:31:45] + 952320 bytes downloaded
[13:31:45] + 962560 bytes downloaded
[13:31:45] + 972800 bytes downloaded
[13:31:46] + 983040 bytes downloaded
[13:31:46] + 993280 bytes downloaded
[13:31:46] + 1003520 bytes downloaded
[13:31:46] + 1013760 bytes downloaded
[13:31:46] + 1024000 bytes downloaded
[13:31:46] + 1034240 bytes downloaded
[13:31:46] + 1044480 bytes downloaded
[13:31:46] + 1054720 bytes downloaded
[13:31:46] + 1064960 bytes downloaded
[13:31:46] + 1075200 bytes downloaded
[13:31:46] + 1085440 bytes downloaded
[13:31:46] + 1091180 bytes downloaded
[13:31:46] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[13:31:46] Signature is VALID
[13:31:46] 
[13:31:46] Trying to unzip core FahCore_11.exe
[13:31:47] Decompressed FahCore_11.exe (3203072 bytes) successfully
[13:31:52] + Core successfully engaged
[13:31:57] 
[13:31:57] + Processing work unit
[13:31:57] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[13:31:57] Core found.
[13:31:57] Working on queue slot 01 [October 31 13:31:57 UTC]
[13:31:57] + Working ...
[13:31:57] 
[13:31:57] *------------------------------*
[13:31:57] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[13:31:57] Version 1.24 (Mon Feb 9 11:00:12 PST 2009)
[13:31:57] 
[13:31:57] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[13:31:57] Build host: amoeba
[13:31:57] Board Type: AMD
[13:31:57] Core      : 
[13:31:57] Preparing to commence simulation
[13:31:57] - Looking at optimizations...
[13:31:57] - Created dyn
[13:31:57] - Files status OK
[13:31:57] - Expanded 68802 -> 357580 (decompressed 519.7 percent)
[13:31:57] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=68802 data_size=357580, decompressed_data_size=357580 diff=0
[13:31:57] - Digital signature verified
[13:31:57] 
[13:31:57] Project: 5747 (Run 2, Clone 290, Gen 207)
[13:31:57] 
[13:31:57] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[13:31:57] Entering M.D.
[13:32:03] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  4373451 2751534967 1351551976 582948518 3837217610
[13:32:03] Run: exception thrown during GuardedRun
[13:32:03] Run: exception thrown in GuardedRun -- Gromacs cannot continue further.
[13:32:03] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
[13:32:03] Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
[13:32:07] logfile size=0 infoLength=0 edr=0 trr=23
[13:32:07] - Writing 635 bytes of core data to disk...
[13:32:07] Done: 123 -> 124 (compressed to 100.8 percent)
[13:32:07]   ... Done.
[13:32:07] 
[13:32:07] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[13:32:11] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[13:32:11] Sending work to server
[13:32:11] Project: 5747 (Run 2, Clone 290, Gen 207)
[13:32:11] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[13:32:11] + Attempting to send results [October 31 13:32:11 UTC]
[13:32:11] Gpu type=1 species=3.
[13:32:12] + Results successfully sent
[13:32:12] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[13:32:16] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[13:32:16] Cleaning up work directory
[13:32:16] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:32:16] Gpu type=1 species=3.
[13:32:16] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:32:16] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.102).
[13:32:16] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[13:32:16] Loaded queue successfully.
[13:32:16] Gpu type=1 species=3.
[13:32:18] + Closed connections
[13:32:23] 
[13:32:23] + Processing work unit
[13:32:23] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[13:32:23] Core found.
[13:32:23] Working on queue slot 02 [October 31 13:32:23 UTC]
[13:32:23] + Working ...
[13:32:23] 
[13:32:23] *------------------------------*
[13:32:23] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[13:32:23] Version 1.24 (Mon Feb 9 11:00:12 PST 2009)
[13:32:23] 
[13:32:23] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[13:32:23] Build host: amoeba
[13:32:23] Board Type: AMD
[13:32:23] Core      : 
[13:32:23] Preparing to commence simulation
[13:32:23] - Looking at optimizations...
[13:32:23] - Created dyn
[13:32:23] - Files status OK
[13:32:23] - Expanded 68801 -> 357580 (decompressed 519.7 percent)
[13:32:23] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=68801 data_size=357580, decompressed_data_size=357580 diff=0
[13:32:23] - Digital signature verified
[13:32:23] 
[13:32:23] Project: 5746 (Run 1, Clone 302, Gen 227)
[13:32:23] 
[13:32:23] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[13:32:23] Entering M.D.
[13:32:29] Tpr hash work/wudata_02.tpr:  2408161504 2443851452 4142575854 5389801 974309657
[13:32:29] Run: exception thrown during GuardedRun
[13:32:29] Run: exception thrown in GuardedRun -- Gromacs cannot continue further.
[13:32:29] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
[13:32:29] Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
[13:32:33] logfile size=0 infoLength=0 edr=0 trr=23
[13:32:33] - Writing 635 bytes of core data to disk...
[13:32:33] Done: 123 -> 124 (compressed to 100.8 percent)
[13:32:33]   ... Done.
[13:32:33] 
[13:32:33] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[13:32:37] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[13:32:37] Sending work to server
[13:32:37] Project: 5746 (Run 1, Clone 302, Gen 227)
[13:32:37] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[13:32:37] + Attempting to send results [October 31 13:32:37 UTC]
[13:32:37] Gpu type=1 species=3.
[13:32:37] + Results successfully sent
[13:32:37] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[13:32:41] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[13:32:41] Cleaning up work directory
[13:32:41] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:32:41] Gpu type=1 species=3.
[13:32:41] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:32:42] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.102).
[13:32:42] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[13:32:42] Loaded queue successfully.
[13:32:42] Gpu type=1 species=3.
[13:32:44] + Closed connections
[13:32:49] 
[13:32:49] + Processing work unit
[13:32:49] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[13:32:49] Core found.
[13:32:49] Working on queue slot 03 [October 31 13:32:49 UTC]
[13:32:49] + Working ...
[13:32:49] 
[13:32:49] *------------------------------*
[13:32:49] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[13:32:49] Version 1.24 (Mon Feb 9 11:00:12 PST 2009)
[13:32:49] 
[13:32:49] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[13:32:49] Build host: amoeba
[13:32:49] Board Type: AMD
[13:32:49] Core      : 
[13:32:49] Preparing to commence simulation
[13:32:49] - Looking at optimizations...
[13:32:49] - Created dyn
[13:32:49] - Files status OK
[13:32:49] - Expanded 98818 -> 492188 (decompressed 498.0 percent)
[13:32:49] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=98818 data_size=492188, decompressed_data_size=492188 diff=0
[13:32:49] - Digital signature verified
[13:32:49] 
[13:32:49] Project: 5733 (Run 4, Clone 388, Gen 211)
[13:32:49] 
[13:32:49] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[13:32:49] Entering M.D.
[13:32:56] Tpr hash work/wudata_03.tpr:  3556996843 3817846970 395895083 840473069 4024962424
[13:32:56] Run: exception thrown during GuardedRun
[13:32:56] Run: exception thrown in GuardedRun -- Gromacs cannot continue further.
[13:32:56] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
[13:32:56] Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
[13:33:00] logfile size=0 infoLength=0 edr=0 trr=23
[13:33:00] - Writing 635 bytes of core data to disk...
[13:33:00] Done: 123 -> 124 (compressed to 100.8 percent)
[13:33:00]   ... Done.
[13:33:00] 
[13:33:00] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[13:33:04] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[13:33:04] Sending work to server
[13:33:04] Project: 5733 (Run 4, Clone 388, Gen 211)
[13:33:04] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[13:33:04] + Attempting to send results [October 31 13:33:04 UTC]
[13:33:04] Gpu type=1 species=3.
[13:33:04] + Results successfully sent
[13:33:04] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[13:33:09] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[13:33:09] Cleaning up work directory
[13:33:09] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:33:09] Gpu type=1 species=3.
[13:33:09] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:33:09] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.102).
[13:33:09] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[13:33:10] Loaded queue successfully.
[13:33:10] Gpu type=1 species=3.
[13:33:11] + Closed connections
[13:33:16] 
[13:33:16] + Processing work unit
[13:33:16] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[13:33:16] Core found.
[13:33:16] Working on queue slot 04 [October 31 13:33:16 UTC]
[13:33:16] + Working ...
[13:33:17] 
[13:33:17] *------------------------------*
[13:33:17] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[13:33:17] Version 1.24 (Mon Feb 9 11:00:12 PST 2009)
[13:33:17] 
[13:33:17] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[13:33:17] Build host: amoeba
[13:33:17] Board Type: AMD
[13:33:17] Core      : 
[13:33:17] Preparing to commence simulation
[13:33:17] - Looking at optimizations...
[13:33:17] - Created dyn
[13:33:17] - Files status OK
[13:33:17] - Expanded 70292 -> 360060 (decompressed 512.2 percent)
[13:33:17] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=70292 data_size=360060, decompressed_data_size=360060 diff=0
[13:33:17] - Digital signature verified
[13:33:17] 
[13:33:17] Project: 5740 (Run 1, Clone 508, Gen 312)
[13:33:17] 
[13:33:17] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[13:33:17] Entering M.D.
[13:33:23] Tpr hash work/wudata_04.tpr:  471442016 1881063240 2092431916 1776425141 2104007998
[13:33:23] Run: exception thrown during GuardedRun
[13:33:23] Run: exception thrown in GuardedRun -- Gromacs cannot continue further.
[13:33:23] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
[13:33:23] Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
[13:33:27] logfile size=0 infoLength=0 edr=0 trr=23
[13:33:27] - Writing 635 bytes of core data to disk...
[13:33:27] Done: 123 -> 124 (compressed to 100.8 percent)
[13:33:27]   ... Done.
[13:33:27] 
[13:33:27] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[13:33:30] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[13:33:30] Sending work to server
[13:33:30] Project: 5740 (Run 1, Clone 508, Gen 312)
[13:33:30] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[13:33:30] + Attempting to send results [October 31 13:33:30 UTC]
[13:33:30] Gpu type=1 species=3.
[13:33:30] + Results successfully sent
[13:33:30] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[13:33:34] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[13:33:34] Cleaning up work directory
[13:33:34] + Attempting to get work packet
[13:33:34] Gpu type=1 species=3.
[13:33:34] - Connecting to assignment server
[13:33:35] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.102).
[13:33:35] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[13:33:35] Loaded queue successfully.
[13:33:35] Gpu type=1 species=3.
[13:33:36] + Closed connections
[13:33:41] 
[13:33:41] + Processing work unit
[13:33:41] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[13:33:41] Core found.
[13:33:41] Working on queue slot 05 [October 31 13:33:41 UTC]
[13:33:41] + Working ...
[13:33:41] 
[13:33:41] *------------------------------*
[13:33:41] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[13:33:41] Version 1.24 (Mon Feb 9 11:00:12 PST 2009)
[13:33:41] 
[13:33:41] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[13:33:41] Build host: amoeba
[13:33:41] Board Type: AMD
[13:33:41] Core      : 
[13:33:41] Preparing to commence simulation
[13:33:41] - Looking at optimizations...
[13:33:41] - Created dyn
[13:33:41] - Files status OK
[13:33:41] - Expanded 70265 -> 360060 (decompressed 512.4 percent)
[13:33:41] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=70265 data_size=360060, decompressed_data_size=360060 diff=0
[13:33:41] - Digital signature verified
[13:33:41] 
[13:33:41] Project: 5743 (Run 4, Clone 310, Gen 317)
[13:33:41] 
[13:33:41] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[13:33:41] Entering M.D.
[13:33:48] Tpr hash work/wudata_05.tpr:  53361526 3798512501 4179044757 3467434127 255204168
[13:33:48] Run: exception thrown during GuardedRun
[13:33:48] Run: exception thrown in GuardedRun -- Gromacs cannot continue further.
[13:33:48] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
[13:33:48] Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
[13:33:52] logfile size=0 infoLength=0 edr=0 trr=23
[13:33:52] - Writing 635 bytes of core data to disk...
[13:33:52] Done: 123 -> 124 (compressed to 100.8 percent)
[13:33:52]   ... Done.
[13:33:52] 
[13:33:52] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[13:33:56] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[13:33:56] Sending work to server
[13:33:56] Project: 5743 (Run 4, Clone 310, Gen 317)
[13:33:56] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[13:33:56] + Attempting to send results [October 31 13:33:56 UTC]
[13:33:56] Gpu type=1 species=3.
[13:33:56] + Results successfully sent
[13:33:56] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.
[13:34:00] EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours.
```

Here's what my shortcut looks like:
*Target*: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home.exe" -gpu 0 -forcegpu ati_r700
*Start in*: C:\FAH\GPU0

I created the C:\FAH directory with subdirectories "GPU0", "GPU1", and "GPU2" as this machine has three 5870s. Into each of those subdirectores I copied the six DLL files:

_amdcalcl.dll
amdcalrt.dll
cudart.dll
cudart32_30_14.dll
cufft.dll
cufft32_30_14.dll_

Then clicked my shortcut and gave it a whirl, resulting in the above output from my FAHlog file.

I'm using two Diamond 5870s and one Vapor-X with the Catalyst 10.10 drivers. All cards are stock clocked.

I'm posting this here because I'm sure I'm doing something stupid and someone will be able to point it out to me. I recently had a head injury and I know I'm not thinking straight but would like to contribute as much as I can to FAH.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 31, 2010)

I see two potential issues.

GPU3 I thought was for Fermi, but I could be wrong.

Unstable machine usually means the card is overclocked too far to be stable enough to run the pre-test or the atual WU. the EUE is F@Hs way of turning things off from all the unstable findings.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 31, 2010)

I also received this(Unstable machine ) yeseterday when I was trying to get my second 4870X2 folding and I actually had it running twice on one of the GPU's of the 1st 4870X2.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 31, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I see two potential issues.
> 
> GPU3 I thought was for Fermi, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Unstable machine usually means the card is overclocked too far to be stable enough to run the pre-test or the atual WU. the EUE is F@Hs way of turning things off from all the unstable findings.



Maybe you're right about GPU3. I thought I read in a forum somewhere that people were using GPU3 with 5850s and 5870s but Stanford's High Performance Clients download page says "Windows: V6 GPU2 (ATI 2xxx - 5xxx; nVidia) clients" and does not list AMD/ATI at all under GPU3.

I edited the OP to add that the cards are stock clocked.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry TIGR, not real sure, I just called out what I saw was obvious. No real idea on why its crashing and ending in the EUE though


----------



## TIGR (Oct 31, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Sorry TIGR, not real sure, I just called out what I saw was obvious. No real idea on why its crashing and ending in the EUE though



I very much appreciate your help.

I'll give GPU2 a try and will report back my findings.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 31, 2010)

Tried GPU2 with the same results. Tried changing the flag to -gpu 1 and -gpu 2 to see if one of the other 5870s would work. Same deal. Here's the FAHlog output from GPU 2.


```
--- Opening Log file [October 31 15:18:40 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.23

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\FAH\GPU2
Arguments: -gpu 2 -forcegpu ati_r700 

[15:19:06] - Ask before connecting: No
[15:19:06] - User name: TIGR (Team 174132)
[15:19:06] - User ID: 32716DB17DC0927C
[15:19:06] - Machine ID: 2
[15:19:06] 
[15:19:06] Work directory not found. Creating...
[15:19:06] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[15:19:06] Initialization complete
[15:19:06] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[15:19:06] + Attempting to get work packet
[15:19:06] - Connecting to assignment server
[15:19:06] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.102).
[15:19:06] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[15:19:07] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:19:08] + Closed connections
[15:19:08] 
[15:19:08] + Processing work unit
[15:19:08] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[15:19:08] Core not found.
[15:19:08] - Core is not present or corrupted.
[15:19:08] - Attempting to download new core...
[15:19:08] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[15:19:08] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[15:19:09] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[15:19:09] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[15:19:09] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[15:19:09] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[15:19:09] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[15:19:09] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[15:19:09] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[15:19:09] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[15:19:09] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[15:19:09] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[15:19:10] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[15:19:10] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[15:19:10] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[15:19:10] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[15:19:10] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[15:19:10] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[15:19:10] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[15:19:10] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[15:19:10] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[15:19:11] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[15:19:11] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[15:19:11] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[15:19:11] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[15:19:11] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[15:19:11] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[15:19:11] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[15:19:11] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[15:19:11] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[15:19:11] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[15:19:11] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[15:19:12] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[15:19:12] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[15:19:12] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[15:19:12] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[15:19:12] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[15:19:12] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[15:19:12] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[15:19:13] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[15:19:13] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[15:19:13] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[15:19:13] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[15:19:13] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[15:19:13] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[15:19:13] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[15:19:13] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[15:19:14] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[15:19:14] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[15:19:14] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[15:19:14] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[15:19:14] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[15:19:14] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[15:19:14] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[15:19:14] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[15:19:15] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[15:19:15] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[15:19:15] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[15:19:15] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[15:19:15] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[15:19:15] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[15:19:15] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[15:19:15] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[15:19:16] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[15:19:16] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[15:19:16] + 665600 bytes downloaded
[15:19:16] + 675840 bytes downloaded
[15:19:16] + 686080 bytes downloaded
[15:19:16] + 696320 bytes downloaded
[15:19:16] + 706560 bytes downloaded
[15:19:17] + 716800 bytes downloaded
[15:19:17] + 727040 bytes downloaded
[15:19:18] + 737280 bytes downloaded
[15:19:18] + 747520 bytes downloaded
[15:19:18] + 757760 bytes downloaded
[15:19:18] + 768000 bytes downloaded
[15:19:18] + 778240 bytes downloaded
[15:19:18] + 788480 bytes downloaded
[15:19:18] + 798720 bytes downloaded
[15:19:18] + 808960 bytes downloaded
[15:19:19] + 819200 bytes downloaded
[15:19:19] + 829440 bytes downloaded
[15:19:19] + 839680 bytes downloaded
[15:19:19] + 849920 bytes downloaded
[15:19:19] + 860160 bytes downloaded
[15:19:19] + 870400 bytes downloaded
[15:19:19] + 880640 bytes downloaded
[15:19:19] + 890880 bytes downloaded
[15:19:20] + 901120 bytes downloaded
[15:19:20] + 911360 bytes downloaded
[15:19:20] + 921600 bytes downloaded
[15:19:20] + 931840 bytes downloaded
[15:19:20] + 942080 bytes downloaded
[15:19:20] + 952320 bytes downloaded
[15:19:20] + 962560 bytes downloaded
[15:19:20] + 972800 bytes downloaded
[15:19:20] + 983040 bytes downloaded
[15:19:20] + 993280 bytes downloaded
[15:19:20] + 1003520 bytes downloaded
[15:19:21] + 1013760 bytes downloaded
[15:19:21] + 1024000 bytes downloaded
[15:19:21] + 1034240 bytes downloaded
[15:19:21] + 1044480 bytes downloaded
[15:19:21] + 1054720 bytes downloaded
[15:19:21] + 1064960 bytes downloaded
[15:19:21] + 1075200 bytes downloaded
[15:19:21] + 1085440 bytes downloaded
[15:19:21] + 1091180 bytes downloaded
[15:19:21] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[15:19:21] Signature is VALID
[15:19:21] 
[15:19:21] Trying to unzip core FahCore_11.exe
[15:19:22] Decompressed FahCore_11.exe (3203072 bytes) successfully
[15:19:27] + Core successfully engaged
[15:19:32] 
[15:19:32] + Processing work unit
[15:19:32] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[15:19:32] Core found.
[15:19:32] Working on queue slot 01 [October 31 15:19:32 UTC]
[15:19:32] + Working ...
[15:19:32] 
[15:19:32] *------------------------------*
[15:19:32] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[15:19:32] Version 1.24 (Mon Feb 9 11:00:12 PST 2009)
[15:19:32] 
[15:19:32] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[15:19:32] Build host: amoeba
[15:19:32] Board Type: AMD
[15:19:32] Core      : 
[15:19:32] Preparing to commence simulation
[15:19:32] - Looking at optimizations...
[15:19:32] - Created dyn
[15:19:32] - Files status OK
[15:19:32] - Expanded 70326 -> 360060 (decompressed 511.9 percent)
[15:19:32] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=70326 data_size=360060, decompressed_data_size=360060 diff=0
[15:19:32] - Digital signature verified
[15:19:32] 
[15:19:32] Project: 5742 (Run 4, Clone 372, Gen 299)
[15:19:32] 
[15:19:32] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[15:19:32] Entering M.D.
[15:19:38] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3550712064 1898510603 1433108127 4101487944 3887141211
[15:19:38] Run: exception thrown during GuardedRun
[15:19:38] Run: exception thrown in GuardedRun -- Gromacs cannot continue further.
[15:19:38] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
[15:19:38] Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
[15:19:42] logfile size=0 infoLength=0 edr=0 trr=23
[15:19:42] - Writing 635 bytes of core data to disk...
[15:19:42] Done: 123 -> 124 (compressed to 100.8 percent)
[15:19:42]   ... Done.
[15:19:42] 
[15:19:42] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[15:19:46] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[15:19:46] Sending work to server
[15:19:46] Project: 5742 (Run 4, Clone 372, Gen 299)
[15:19:46] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.


[15:19:46] + Attempting to send results [October 31 15:19:46 UTC]
[15:19:46] + Results successfully sent
[15:19:46] Thank you for your contribution to Folding@Home.

Folding@Home Client Shutdown.
```


----------



## bogmali (Oct 31, 2010)

@TIGR,

1. Go into your F@H files and delete the work folder (it will re-download).
2. Add the flag -advmethods
3. Put the environmental variables
4. If you still get EUE's, change the WU size in the config option


----------



## TIGR (Oct 31, 2010)

bogmali said:


> @TIGR,
> 
> 1. Go into your F@H files and delete the work folder (it will re-download).
> 2. Add the flag -advmethods
> ...



I have done all this except the fourth step. How does one go about changing the WU size?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 31, 2010)

Re-configure the client, do advanced options, when it asks for the WU size, enter small or big


----------



## bogmali (Oct 31, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Re-configure the client, do advanced options, when it asks for the WU size, enter small or big



Default is Normal, but you can play with this setting and see which one gets rid of the EUEs


----------



## TIGR (Oct 31, 2010)

Ah right ... geez I should have known that.

Tried small, normal, and large WUs. Same result. Tried all three 5870s. What in the world am I doing wrong?

Makes me glad I'm gonna sell these things soon. Maybe I shouldn't even bother with this.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 31, 2010)

Try configuring it with this? http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1550668

Perhaps using GPU3 but not forcing R700?  Also, AFAIK, you can use GPU3 with ATi cards, it just isn't officially support and may be buggy.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

Have you disabled crossfire?  You can not Fold with Crossfire on.  GPU tracker has problems with detecting ATI cards.  GPU3 client is fine.


----------



## TIGR (Nov 1, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Try configuring it with this? http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1550668



A _big_ thanks to you for posting this newtekie. If I had a buck for every hour I've spent sitting in XFire helping people get FAH set up on their computers, I could probably buy another 20k PPD worth of hardware. I have a huge goal for getting others to fold in 2011 and this should help in getting a lot more people to join the effort.



thebluebumblebee said:


> Have you disabled crossfire?  You can not Fold with Crossfire on.  GPU tracker has problems with detecting ATI cards.  GPU3 client is fine.



I owe an apology to all of you who tried to help me—yes, I had CrossFireX on. :shadedshu Two 5870s are folding now, while I'm still having trouble with the third. I simply set up using the FAH GPU Tracker newtekie linked to—had my doubts about this neat little piece of software but it works fine (at least for the two 5870s). Will have to work on the third some more.

A side comment: I especially thank you guys for helping me even though I don't fold for TPU. Of the forums I frequent that have folding teams, this is the one I felt most welcome to post this at. Some teams are pretty possessive and don't seem to want anything to do with people who fold for different teams, even though we're all in this together. I spread my FAH contributions out over a bunch of teams with the main one I contribute to being the one for a gaming-oriented organization some friends and I are starting soon (*Regenesis*), because that organization has a very specific purpose that I believe in. Thanks to you for helping me even though I'm not a TPU folder.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 1, 2010)

The teams that are more worried about getting the points for themselves and gaining possitions in the point standings have lost sight of the real purpose of F@H.  The purpose of F@H is to help others by curing these terrible ailments above anything else.  The points and competition are just there to make it a little fun while helping draw more people in to achieve the main goal.  IMO, it doesn't matter what team you fold for, as long as you fold.


----------

